
Ask HN: What's the Browser Distribution for your site? - dannyr
My site is Launchset.com. According to Google Analytics, here's the breakdown of browsers used by my users.<p>1. Chrome 37.50%<p>2. Firefox 34.53%<p>3. Safari 22.50%<p>4. Internet Explorer 3.59%<p>5. Mozilla 1.09%<p>6. Opera 0.31%<p>7. Camino 0.16%<p>8. Konqueror 0.16%<p>9. Mozilla Compatible Agent 0.16
======
jeresig
<http://jquery.com/>

3.3mil visitors / 1.57mil uniques (for this last 30 days)

    
    
        Firefox	61.51% 	
        IE		15.60% 	
        Safari	10.89% 	
        Chrome	7.56% 	
        Opera	3.15% 	
        Mozilla	1.02% 	
    

All else less than 0.06%

~~~
timdorr
What's the breakdown of IE usage?

------
chrisbolt
<http://www.deviantart.com/>

    
    
      Firefox           50.29%
      Internet Explorer 32.74%
        7.0      74.10%
        6.0      14.93%
        8.0      10.92%
      Safari             8.05%
      Chrome             4.40%
      Opera              3.53%

------
mrkurt
<http://arstechnica.com> (or A.R.T.S Technical, if you're our ad ops people)

    
    
      Firefox   43.97%
      IE        23.83%
      Safari    21.43%
      Chrome    5.95%
      Opera     2.03%
      Camino    0.18%
      Konqueror 0.10%
    

Safari on the iPhone accounts for 1.8% of our traffic.

------
CGamesPlay
<http://www.asap.org/>

These are mostly non-technical, often physically handicapped people. This
sample accounts for 19,536 visits in the past month:

    
    
       Internet Explorer 14,174 	72.55% 	
          7.0                                7,549 	53.26% 	
          6.0                                3,445 	24.31% 	
          8.0                                3,179 	22.43%
       Firefox            3,420 	17.51% 	
       Safari             1,412 	7.23% 	
       Chrome               331 	1.69% 	
       Opera                 72 	0.37%

------
snprbob86
Please include user counts to assure us of statistical significance :-)

------
daremon
<http://greekcook.gr>

It's a Greek site with recipes with ~100k visits (last 30 days)

    
    
      Internet Explorer 61.20%
        7.0    46.78%	
        6.0    28.36%	
        8.0    24.74%
      Firefox           33.35%
      Chrome             2.33%
      Safari             1.59%
      Opera              1.20%
      Mozilla            0.13%

~~~
frossie
Okay, sorry to hijack the topic, but I'm curious to know how many hits you get
from *.gr versus from the rest of the world, if you are bothering to track
geolocation that is.

~~~
daremon

      Greece         92.95%	
      Cyprus          3.36%	
      Germany         0.80%	
      United Kingdom  0.62%	
      United States   0.38%	
      Netherlands     0.23%	
      France          0.19%	
      Italy           0.19%	
      Sweden          0.13%	
      Belgium         0.12%

~~~
frossie
That's really interesting. Give the enormous size of the Greek expatriate
population, I would have expected stronger showings from some of the countries
with immigrant Greeks (eg. Australia - cue the joke about Melbourne being the
second largest Greek city in the world), especially since they would have less
access to traditional forms of recipe sharing (such as cookbooks, friends).

Assuming you are interested in attracting more traffic (which granted you may
not be), you might want to look at targeting some of those communities via
some well placed advertising.

------
chrisrhee
From the past 30 days on our hip-hop record label site, <http://QN5.com>

    
    
      Firefox: 56%
      IE: 20.7% (IE 6: 2.9%)
      Safari: 11.9%
      Chrome: 5.6%
      Opera: 2.7%
      Mobile: 2% (mostly iPhones)
      Mozilla: 1%
      Playstation, Wii, etc: 0.1%

------
charlesmarshall
<http://subaru.co.uk> (horribly put together site, we didnt make it!)

1\. Internet Explorer 80.59% 7 - 55.17% 8 - 26.13% 6 - 18.68% 2\. Firefox
15.08% 3\. Chrome 2.41% 4\. Safari 1.16% 5\. Opera 0.36%

<http://tinyjs.com>

1\. Firefox 65.83% 2\. Internet Explorer 12.21% 7 - 49.58% 8 - 38.48% 6 -
11.86% 3\. Safari 9.79% 4\. Chrome 8.09% 5\. Opera 3.02%

------
sah
<http://codepad.org/>

    
    
      Firefox       55.28%
      IE            17.05%
        7.0  38.08%
        6.0  34.21%
        8.0  27.77%
      Chrome         7.51%
      Safari         7.46%
      Opera          5.53%
      Mozilla        5.34%
      Konqueror      0.95%

------
catone
<http://www.railsforum.com/>

    
    
      1. Firefox - 65.33% 	
      2. Safari - 16.56% 	
      3. IE - 7.84% 	
      	7.0 - 46.53% 	
      	8.0 - 28.97% 	
      	6.0 - 23.69%
      4. Chrome - 5.42% 	
      5. Mozilla - 2.36% 	
      6. Opera - 2.06%

~~~
dannyr
Not surprised that Rails guys use Firefox and Safari.

catone: How do I get in touch with you? This is about that beta management
system thread you posted months ago. I actually built one. email me at danny -
at - launchset.com

------
DarkShikari
The last 500 visitors to my blog ( <http://x264dev.multimedia.cx/> ), batched
by major version:

28.80% Firefox 3.5.X

24.00% Firefox 3.0.X

11.60% Chrome 0.2

9.80% Safari 1.2

7.60% Mozilla 5.0

7.20% Opera 9.X

3.80% MSIE 7.0

3.00% MSIE 8.0

2.60% MSIE 6.0

0.40% Konqueror 4.2

0.40% Firefox 1.5.0

0.40% Firefox 2.0.0

0.20% Opera 5.02

0.20% Opera 4.2.1

Speaking of which, I should probably upgrade from the crappy stat counter
thing I'm using to Google Analytics (edit: and done).

~~~
raquo
Safari 1.2??

------
sstrudeau
<http://www.apartmenttherapy.com>

    
    
        6/2009 - 4.3m visits / 2.3m uniques
        Firefox  42.52% 	
        IE       33.59% 	
        Safari   19.44% 	
        Chrome   3.07% 	
    
        All others under 1% each

------
nimbix

        1. Firefox 438,766  65.61%	
        2. IE      191,652  28.66%	
        3. Chrome   19,911   2.98%	
        4. Opera    10,686   1.60%	
        5. Safari    4,979   0.74%
    

This is not a tech-oriented site; but it is mainly aimed at young people
(15-25).

~~~
dannyr
This is interesting.

I would think there would be more Safari than Chrome. A lot of young people
use Macs. It's possible they chose to use Firefox instead.

~~~
nimbix
The site is very locally oriented (it's a community site featuring
news/events/discussions/image galleries for a small city) and the only "Macs"
we're seeing around here are iPods.

------
spencerfry
<http://www.carbonmade.com>

1\. Firefox 48.11%

2\. Internet Explorer 25.20%

3\. Safari 20.09%

4\. Chrome 4.28%

5\. Opera 1.89%

Our users are very design centric, so IE being at only 25% makes sense.

------
hikari17
<http://www.genlighten.com>

A genealogy-oriented site with a decidedly older target demographic. Monthly
uniques only around 1-3k.

1\. Firefox 52.31%

2\. Internet Explorer 37.00%

    
    
         7.0	20.86%
    
         8.0	9.66%
    
         6.0	6.47%
    

3\. Safari 7.19%

4\. Chrome 2.47%

5\. Camino 0.41%

6\. Opera 0.31%

7\. Mozilla 0.21%

8\. Konqueror 0.10%

------
swolchok
Looks like not just geeks, but young people in general, use Firefox. As hoped,
Chrome tends to take market share from IE, not Firefox.

------
abstractbill
Justin.TV:

Internet Explorer 56.97%

Firefox 32.17%

Chrome 4.78%

Safari 3.84%

Opera 1.54%

Playstation 0.42%

Mozilla 0.15%

SeaMonkey 0.02%

Mozilla Compatible Agent 0.02%

Camino 0.02%

~~~
peterlai
Why are such a high percentage of your users using Internet Explorer? And
Playstation? What?

~~~
jmtulloss
My guess is that it's because Justin.TV appeals to the mainstream, unlike a
lot of the technical sites that are putting their numbers up.

------
ctrager
<http://ifdefined.com>. This is a Microsoft oriented site, the home of
"BugTracker.NET", so you'd expect it to skew a little towards IE. For the last
30 days, about 22,000 visits:

    
    
      IE      45%  
      Firefox 41%  
      Chrome   8%  
      Safari   3%  
      Opera    2%

------
topbanana
You have an extraordinarily high proportion of Chrome users.

~~~
dannyr
I do. I just launched last week and I kind of launched here on Hacker News.

------
c1sc0
I'm interested in seeing mobile stats (iPhone vs. the rest?) of some sites.
Anyone care to share those numbers? More particularly: is the 70% iPhone
number I get from my stats realistic and how does that breakdown change once a
mobile-specific site is launched?

------
entelarust
<http://www.devhub.com>

Last 30 days

1\. Firefox 54.62%

2\. Internet Explorer 30.14%

3\. Chrome 6.85%

4\. Safari 6.26%

5\. Opera 1.17%

6\. Mozilla 0.42%

7\. Mozilla Compatible Agent 0.23%

8\. Opera Mini 0.11%

9\. SeaMonkey 0.06%

10\. Netscape 0.02%

------
SwellJoe
<http://www.virtualmin.com>; our audience is heavily Open Source oriented, and
it obviously skews results heavily. This represents roughly 60,000 visitors.

1\. Firefox 64.45%

2\. Internet Explorer 17.22%

3\. Safari 6.95%

4\. Chrome 4.94%

5\. Opera 3.37%

6\. Mozilla 2.35%

7\. Konqueror 0.30%

8\. SeaMonkey 0.17%

9\. Camino 0.11%

10\. Opera Mini 0.03%

------
astrec
Month to date:

    
    
      MSIE:    4,140,805    69.22% 		
      Firefox: 1,182,624    19.77% 	
      Safari:    437,645     7.32% 	
      Chrome:    153,782     2.57% 	
      Opera:      29,303     0.49%
    

MSIE Breakdown:

    
    
      7.0    2,865,786    69.21% 	 	
      6.0      893,234    21.57% 	
      8.0      379,935     9.18%
    

FF Breakdown:

    
    
      3.0.11    934,749    79.04% 	 	
      3.5        61,143     5.17% 	
      3.0.10     41,954     3.55% 	
      2.0.0.20   34,118     2.88%
    

Not a tech site ;)

------
treyp
TweetingTooHard.com (last 30 days) 66k uniques

    
    
      Firefox	 	48.37%
      Safari	 	25.52%
      Internet Explorer 	17.52%
      	7.0	58.8%
      	8.0	22.8%
      	6.0	18.4%
      Chrome	 	5.82%

------
BlueLove
Mainstream video site. Around 52 million unique visitors per month.

IE: 66.17% 7: 56.03% 6: 35.73% 8: 8.19% Firefox: 25.45% Chrome: 3.19% Safari:
3.04% Opera: 1.54%

~~~
mynameishere

      user:	BlueLove
      created:	3 hours ago
      karma:	1
    

You made your account just for this? What's the video site?

~~~
BlueLove
It's not that hard to create an account here, with OpenID and all. Not sure if
I should say what site it is - not sure how public is that information.

------
treyp
Extended Info (Facebook application, so you'd think a little more mainstream
than a tech site, although Facebook has problems with IE6 so it may drive that
number way down)

25.5k uniques (last 30 days)

    
    
      Firefox		50.49%
      	3.x	96.4%
      	2.x	3.5%
      Internet Explorer	31.25%
      	7.0	77.4%
      	8.0	12.0%
      	6.0	19.5%
      Safari		12.63%
      Chrome		5.01%
      Opera			0.36%

------
eli
Jeez, I would kill for a site with 3% IE. For a site targeting enterprise
users, we've got got 30% using just IE _SIX_

------
flooha
<http://flooha.com>

Firefox 66.64%

Chrome 11.28%

Safari 10.99%

Internet Explorer 6.56%

Opera 2.10%

Mozilla 1.56%

Mozilla Compatible Agent 0.36%

Camino 0.18%

Konqueror 0.11%

Opera Mini 0.07%

SeaMonkey 0.07%

(not set) 0.04%

webkit 0.04%

------
huhtenberg
We launched one of the projects recently and ran a short campaign on
StumbleUpon. This generated ~1500 uniques out of 2000 we had so far.
Respective browser distribution is as follows:

    
    
      82%  	Firefox
      9% 	Internet Explorer
      4% 	Safari
      2% 	Opera
      1% 	Mozilla
      1% 	Chrome
      ..

------
dcurtis
<http://dustincurtis.com/>

113,242 visits (past 2 days)

1\. Firefox 58.40%

2\. Safari 18.82%

3\. Internet Explorer 8.93%

4\. Chrome 8.76%

5\. Opera 1.94%

6\. Mozilla Compatible Agent 1.68%

7\. Mozilla 1.05%

8\. Camino 0.17%

~~~
auston
Dude, that's a lot of visits for 2 days!

For comparison:
[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/kanyewest.com+dustincurtis....](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/kanyewest.com+dustincurtis.com/)

~~~
andreyf
Apparently, ~1500 people a month Google "whois 67.222.141.120" and find your
website...

[http://searchanalytics.compete.com/keyword_destination/whois...](http://searchanalytics.compete.com/keyword_destination/whois%2067.222.141.120/)

------
jlgosse
My site, <http://www.mobilitea.com/blog/> is geared towards both software
developers and BlackBerry users!

1\. Firefox: 46.74% 2\. Internet Explorer: 35.35% 3\. Chrome: 7.23% 4\.
Safari: 6.04% 5\. BlackBerry 9530: 2.01% 6\. Opera: 1.01%

------
zitterbewegung
Looking at some of the statistics one can conjecture that if your users are
more technically inclined it is more probable that they will use firefox. They
will use IE if your userbase is less technically inclined.

------
agnokapathetic
<http://ajaxtrans.com/>

1\. Internet Explorer 55.06%

2\. Firefox 33.91%

3\. Chrome 4.97%

4\. Safari 3.66%

------
franksvalli
wwiaircombat.com (WWI flight sims) (June 18-July 18, 2009) Firefox: 45.89% IE
(overall): 41.99% IE 8: 45.64% IE 7: 37.78% IE 6: 16.54% Opera: 5.38% Chrome:
3.51% Safari: 2.81%

The large percentage dedicated to Opera is likely due to the fact that my
site's been covering a WWI Flight sim developed in Russia, and Russia has a
huge Opera user base: <http://yuiblog.com/blog/2009/07/02/gbs-
update-20090702/>

------
woodyschneider
<http://WoodySchneider.com> 1\. Firefox 54.48% 2\. Internet Explorer 27.59%
3\. Safari 16.55% 4\. Opera 1.38%

------
gengstrand
For the past year at <http://www.dynamicalsoftware.com>

Firefox 64% IE 20% Safari 7% Chrome 4% Opera 3% Mozilla 2%

------
darkxanthos
From my social skydiving blog
(<http://socialskydivingwithjustin.posterous.com>)

Firefox: 58.7%

Safari: 17.67%

Chrome: 8.95%

IE: 7.73%

Opera: 3.25%

Mozilla: 1.94%

Mozilla Compatible: .87%

The rest add up to less than 1%

EDIT: Thanks!

~~~
timf
> _How the hell do I new line?_

You need to put a blank line in between the lines you want to separate

------
nl
Large Australian Educational Website: Internet Explorer 66.21% Firefox 24.90%
Safari 5.76% Chrome 2.25%

The IE breakdown is 7.0 51.99% 6.0 27.02% 8.0 20.99%

------
auston
<http://limitemagazine.com>

1\. Firefox 49.65%

2\. Internet Explorer 26.99%

3\. Safari 16.47%

4\. Chrome 4.08%

5\. Opera 1.44%

6\. Mozilla 0.42%

7\. Playstation 3 0.19%

8\. Opera Mini 0.16%

9\. Mozilla Compatible Agent 0.14%

10\. Camino 0.09%

------
dhpmx
<http://www.vivapixel.com> \- Photo and video hosting site.

For June 2009.

Firefox 82.4 %

MS Internet Explorer 12.4 %

Safari 3.7 %

Mozilla 0.5 %

Opera 0.3 %

------
wenbert
I run a small web development blog. Most are using Firefox.

------
Ardit20
Internet Explorer 62.19%

Firefox 28.18%

Safari 4.77%

Chrome 2.48%

Opera 1.98%

Mozilla 0.11%

Camino 0.06%

Opera Mini 0.06%

Mozilla Compatible Agent 0.05%

Netscape 0.04%

------
ilyak
uw.ru

MSIE 44.3 % Mozilla 25.9 % Opera 22.5 % Safari 2.6 %

~~~
kuzux
why is opera so popular in russia?

------
Ardit20
Why do you want to know anyway?

------
Ardit20
Wow, internet explorer 3.59%? Your site must be targeted at techno geeks?

------
I_got_fifty
Firefox 100% (It's not live yet, I'm the only user :-)

